# Extra tank! (uh oh!)



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

I recently upgraded my male to a 10 gallon. :-D:-D

I have this tank- http://www.walmart.com/ip/Hawkeye-A...-switchable-colors-Fish-Aquatic-Pets/13448744 - that I'm not using right now. While I would love to try to put a female betta in there, I feel like she'd be jealous of Bettasaur's 10 gallon & inevitably I'd have to upgrade her to a 10 gallon. (I'm an idiot, I know.) Is there a smaller fish that I can put in there? I'm a fish newbie, so keep that in mind!!  Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

that aquarium is pretty small, so yes, i would only put a betta. You MIGHT be able to have 3 white cloud mountain minnows in there, but you would really have to pick up the matinence. These fish are coldwater.


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

Thanks! I'll probably end up putting plants in that one with some snails or something.


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

ooo! That reminds me, you could heavily plant it and have like 10 ghost or cherry shrimp! that would look so amazing!


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

MyRainbowBettaFish said:


> ooo! That reminds me, you could heavily plant it and have like 10 ghost or cherry shrimp! that would look so amazing!


:shock::shock::shock: YES! I looooove cherry shrimp!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

OMG do it, do it! That would look so natural and beautiful...be sure to post pics!


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

I'm really excited now!!! Hahahaha! And yes!! Pictures for sure!


----------



## Pitluvs (Jun 22, 2011)

I was gonna say, totally perfect shrimp tank  And ppsstt, Bettas don't get jealous


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish (May 9, 2012)

true! But we do for them haha! I was woried about that too! I have a 10 gal with my VT, and i am getting a 3 gal. and an HM in a couple of days...i feel like i cheated them out of a big home haha


----------



## bettasaur (Sep 17, 2012)

Pitluvs said:


> I was gonna say, totally perfect shrimp tank  And ppsstt, Bettas don't get jealous


Haha, Yeah...I'd feel bad for her though. I know how cramped Bettasaurus was in there, but he has some seriously ridiculous finnage.... I might go see what kind of females they have at my LFS tomorrow & talk to them about the shrimp. They always have some gorgeous bettas on Friday because it's their new shipment day! :-D:-D


----------

